# HELP PLEASE - Seeking Home for 2 Family Dogs



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

I just received this email from a co-worker. The owner's email address is at the bottom. Please contact her directly if you can help. Thanks!

We are moving overseas in just 2 weeks. Unfortunately, I have still not been able to find a good home for Cookie and Coco . We ' re not able to take our beloved doggies with us and I ' ve been desperately trying to find a home for both of them ' together ' . They were raised together and pine without each other. The Lab rescue have already said that they would probably separate them, so this is my last resort. Recently I tried to take Coco out in my car alone and she TOTALLY refused to even get into the car without Cookie......!!!! She absolutely pulled back on her haunches until Cookie was by her side. 

Both doggies are in great health, have been spayed and have ID chips implanted under the skin. 

Cookie turned 3 December 10th and Coco turned 3 April 1st. Cookie is my mellow-yellow, and just loves her tummy rubbed. Coco is adorably funny and lives for her "ball." She also loves the water...... Cookie loves lots of attention. Both doggies are loyal and love to walk. They have been raised with my 3 kids running around all over the place, and have survived Sammy ' s constant hugging and love of ' dress-up ' , so they are fantastic family dogs.. This is by far one of the most difficult decisions I have ever had to make, but under the circumstances I have no choice. 


Please, please forward these pics to all your friends. I want to find a great home for these fabulous doggies. They are just adorable and it ' s heartbreaking to let them go. In a perfect world, I hope that we could find someone local so that we can still keep in touch and visit them. *I pray that someone, somewhere can help us keep Cookie and Coco together, and love them just as much as we do. *Thank you all from the bottom of my heart. [email protected]


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

This is an old email and both dogs have found good homes, thankfully


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/cookiecoco.asp


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

They are both so sweet looking! I hope she finds a home for them! Is she moving overseas permanently?


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Really???? Well, that's great news! Sorry for the post then...I just assumed it was current and wanted to try and help.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

oops, saw those posts too late.


----------

